# New and Improved Alpine PDX (with low noise)



## SQinaLAC (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been a member here about 6 months, and this is my first thread (take it easy on me). I seen the new Alpine PDX available for pre order at Crutchfield. I read the press release from Alpine and it makes at least three references to low-noise.:surprised:
Does anyone believe the claims? Will any of the members here give the serious consideration?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to DIYMA.

I dunno about the specs on those new PDX, but I like the updated look much better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

they look pretty nice:
Alpine PDX-F6 4-channel car amplifier — 150 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield Signature

It's funny that they make a reference to low noise that many times. Maybe we weren't all imagining the noise floor issues like some had insinuated. 


Edit: NICE! They fixed the stupid 45* angle on the power/ground/remote terminal. Now that terminal is removable just like the HD. That's sweet! (yes, the speaker connectors were removable but not the power/ground/remote)
And they got rid of the confusing switch for the RCA inputs. 

Sounds like they were listening. If it's noise free, then +1 for Alpine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looks like they haven't figured out how to pack all that goodness for a PDX 5 into that new chassis.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Looks like they haven't figured out how to pack all that goodness for a PDX 5 into that new chassis.


the PDX 5 came out MONTHS after the original batch of PDX amps... we can probably expect the same this time around.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Abaddon said:


> the PDX 5 came out MONTHS after the original batch of PDX amps... we can probably expect the same this time around.


I think you're probably right. It's probably because the PDX5 could take the place of a 4 and 1 channel PDX so they don't offer it immediately. It would be nice to have a better sub channel on that one too.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

they might be upping it to compete with the HD 900/5 or whatever it's called.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

SQinaLAC said:


> ...and it makes at least three references to low-noise.:surprisedoes anyone believe the claims? Will any of the members here give the serious consideration?


Well, look at it this way....how many people were buying Alpine amps before the PDX amps came out? Now how many people flocked to their Alpine dealer once the PDX amps came out? How much money did they make off thePDX products? What did they learn about the amps faults once they were in the field?

I see no reason what so ever that they would not make changes. I would guess it cost a lot to develope those amps and maybe they sold enough to make a profit so they were a success. But still the amps had "real world" issues that needed to be corrected for the next gen....so here we re...PDX generation2 v.2.1 Why would you not improve upon a good thing if the good thing had issues?

Sometimes you can test a product as best as you can but once it gets mass produced and out in the field, problems arise. You have to make corrections to deal with the issues. There is competition in the market now (JL) and they need to stay strong in the game.


I won't be buying any because I don't have the need. I am actually trying to buy a 31" long amp. Old school thinking


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Are they still stackable?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I like the new look. I still hate the blue LEDs.

Also: Since the JL HD series are a direct competitor, it's of note to mention that it appears they've reduced the lineup to just the Slash and HD series, whereas the XD amps should be added shortly.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Are they still stackable?


Yes.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> I like the new look. I still hate the blue LEDs.
> 
> Also: Since the JL HD series are a direct competitor, it's of note to mention that it appears they've reduced the lineup to just the Slash and HD series, whereas the XD amps should be added shortly.


XD 4 channels have already landed.
They're tiny.

Jay


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

they sure look nice. Hope they work out.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> XD 4 channels have already landed.
> They're tiny.
> 
> Jay


As far as I know, all three models are available. I touched the XD600/6 on Tuesday


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

FWIW; I expect the PDX-F6 and PDXM6 to be arriving in about a week. I'll let you know my opinion. However, just so ya know. I threw in a PDX5 today. I didn't hear any hiss, but I do concur that the sub output was less than spectacular.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiss seemed intermittent to dealers I talk to - real, but any pattern was undetected.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> FWIW; I expect the PDX-F6 and PDXM6 to be arriving in about a week. I'll let you know my opinion. However, just so ya know. I threw in a PDX5 today. I didn't hear any hiss, but I do concur that the sub output was less than spectacular.


OT to JHolmes, but, please, God, tell me your first name is John. 

Jay


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Competition sometimes breeds better products. Alpine seems like they are trying to keep up with JL Audio.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

New PDX also includes "bass knobs" and has a "roll back" feature so the amp never cuts off.

More Alpine surprises coming soon!


----------



## guilty (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ sir could you elaborate on that ROLL BACK feature ? the new PDX line is really impressive..powerful and good looking amps...


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> OT to JHolmes, but, please, God, tell me your first name is John.
> 
> Jay


I'm not quite sure what 'OT,' means... But yes. This is John Holmes, TYVM. Lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The v2's do look nice. But they had some serious issues to fix from the v1's, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Are these even at dealers yet? As of two weeks ago, no one in town had them...

I do think the "with low noise" advertising is priceless though.  I can't wait to see them featured in Import Tuner or PAS after they hit the market.


----------



## device manager (Apr 13, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Are these even at dealers yet? As of two weeks ago, no one in town had them...


PDX-F6 - Alpine 4 Channel 600 Watt Amplifier


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

device manager said:


> PDX-F6 - Alpine 4 Channel 600 Watt Amplifier


Unfortunately, Woofers Etc. is notorious for LYING about what they have in stock. In fact they had no problems charging me for an item that they did NOT have in stock, then proceeded to trash talk it and try to substitute something they did have in stock last year...

Months before the Soundstream monoblocks were released, they were advertising them as in stock too...


----------



## device manager (Apr 13, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Unfortunately, Woofers Etc. is notorious for LYING about what they have in stock. In fact they had no problems charging me for an item that they did NOT have in stock, then proceeded to trash talk it and try to substitute something they did have in stock last year...
> 
> Months before the Soundstream monoblocks were released, they were advertising them as in stock too...


I definitely understand your position because if I were in the same boat I would be equally as pissed. None the less I just placed a very large order with them a few days ago, and the amp I picked out on their site was listed as 'in stock'. I received a call the next day stating that it was not in stock and they would be willing to 'upgrade' me to a more expensive variant at no additional charge in order to expedite my entire order. So far my experience with woofersetc has been exceptional.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> Months before the Soundstream monoblocks were released, they were advertising them as in stock too...


That seems worthy of a complaint to the Federal Trade Commission :surprised:


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Might as well complain about crutchfield too. They've been saying in stock for months. It's my understanding alpine started shipping tuesday to distributors. F6/m6 shipping now. F4/f12 July


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Might as well complain about crutchfield too. They've been saying in stock for months. It's my understanding alpine started shipping tuesday to distributors. F6/m6 shipping now. F4/f12 July


Last time I checked Crutchfield, they were showing pre-order for the new style PDX amplifiers.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

My PDX's came in today. I only had my Iphone, so the quality is lacking on the photos. F6 = 184 watts x 4, M6 = 692 x 1. 

Initial impressions. Each amp is alot heavier than a PDX-5, and the fit and finish are spot on. Connections appear solid, and I can't want to get them installed.


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My PDX's came in today. I only had my Iphone, so the quality is lacking on the photos. F6 = 184 watts x 4, M6 = 692 x 1.
> 
> Initial impressions. Each amp is alot heavier than a PDX-5, and the fit and finish are spot on. Connections appear solid, and I can't want to get them installed.


I see you have both versions. How do they compare? I have the PDX4150 rated at 186wrms. it the S/N ratio much better than the previous version. I tend to like the pioneer premier better for the highs and mids.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

For reference: That's a PDX5. The PDX5 S/N is 77 I believe. F6 is 94db, M6 is 95.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

They are good looking amps, no arguing that. I'll be interested to hear your impressions on them JHolmes. And I do hope that Alpine learned from their mistakes with the v1 PDX line and fixed that god awful noise floor issue.


----------



## Montdj (Apr 12, 2010)

I got my F4 and M6 from crutchfeild last friday. Installed and working great. Havnt had much time to really play with them yet but so far they are awesome. Birth sheet for the M6 showed 716 and 127 for the F4


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Montdj said:


> I got my F4 and M6 from crutchfeild last friday. Installed and working great. Havnt had much time to really play with them yet but so far they are awesome. Birth sheet for the M6 showed 716 and 127 for the F4


That's IT I yell ya! I'm returning my M6 tomorrow because you got 25 more watts then me! Bastards! Lol


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Props to Alpine to taking it to the next level. That's just outstanding. I wonder what the 5 channel will yield!


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> They are good looking amps, no arguing that. I'll be interested to hear your impressions on them JHolmes. And I do hope that Alpine learned from their mistakes with the v1 PDX line and fixed that god awful noise floor issue.


What's noise floor and how does it sound like? I have the PDX4.150 and there is no hiss or anything weird.


----------



## Montdj (Apr 12, 2010)

Well all is working great except for a ground noise problem and a thump from the sub about 5 seconds after I turn the car off. I will look into these more tomorrow. Got to love the little problems of a new install.


----------



## Mobile Audio (Apr 22, 2010)

I have not heard any noise from my Gen1 PDX amp. However, I did notice (after quickly viewing the website) that Alpine was very careful not to directly compare the Gen1 PDX amps to the Gen2 PDX amps. (Except for physical dimensions, and stacking gaps). So is the new Gen2 PDX amp the same amp with a face lift, or are their realy "MAJOR" differences??


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

So did JL win the size wars?? How do the new alpine compare vs say JL HD's?


----------



## Montdj (Apr 12, 2010)

Well Got the ground noise fixxed. I am loving these amps so far. Zero noise now and no hiss at all.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been looking at the new ones. Look like some nice amps. Specs look very close to the JL HD. Montdj what did you do to fix the hiss and turn on thump?


----------



## Montdj (Apr 12, 2010)

Cobalt232 said:


> I have been looking at the new ones. Look like some nice amps. Specs look very close to the JL HD. Montdj what did you do to fix the hiss and turn on thump?


Well I didnt have a hiss more of a alt whine. I moved the HU ground to the same spot as the amps. As for the thump I built one of those delay circit things.


----------



## kobiejohn (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't read through the whole thread but we have received some of the M12's about three weeks ago. The one I opened up was 1373.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Montdj said:


> Well Got the ground noise fixxed. I am loving these amps so far. Zero noise now and no hiss at all.


Excellent news! Thank you for sharing with us. Maybe Alpine got the v2.0's right after all. That would be a great thing as the form factor for the PDX amps is very attractive.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ x2.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Montdj said:


> Well I didnt have a hiss more of a alt whine. *I moved the HU ground to the same spot as the amps*. As for the thump I built one of those delay circit things.



off topic...., but these days im running analog, no more optical for the time being

so is this pretty common now to mate the headunit ground to the amp ground?

are you running amp grounds to the battery, or running a long ground from the HU to the rear with the amps?

did you disconnect the ground lead off your standard stock HU ground?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to see a head to head comparison of the JL line.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

New PDX line is a whole new design from the first generation.

They are selling very well!


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Mobile Audio said:


> I have not heard any noise from my Gen1 PDX amp. However, I did notice (after quickly viewing the website) that Alpine was very careful not to directly compare the Gen1 PDX amps to the Gen2 PDX amps. (Except for physical dimensions, and stacking gaps). So is the new Gen2 PDX amp the same amp with a face lift, or are their realy "MAJOR" differences??


Really BIG IMPROVEMENTS!!

SEE ATTACH!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Booger said:


> New PDX line is a whole new design from the first generation.
> 
> They are selling very well!


And a product selling well to a mass market means what to the majority of posters on this forum? Nothing.

The 1st generation PDX amps sold really well too. And they were better suited as shop amps or door stops IMHO and IME.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll go check them out if Ricky Smiths Audio has them in stock in Lafayette. I would like to see them in action on the soundboard.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't had the opportunity to install mine yet because I'm in the process of getting a new car. (VW CC R Line). So hopefully, I'll have a build log up shortly... Still trying to determine if the factory touchscreen is gonna cut it...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Booger said:


> Really BIG IMPROVEMENTS!!
> 
> SEE ATTACH!


If the specs relay to the real world experience (ie: SNR rating of about 20dB higher), then I think you guys are back in the race again. Before that, the JL amps were the only small channel amps I would recommend.

I also like the quick disconnect for the power/ground/remote. I HATED the 45* terminals on gen1 PDX's.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I'll go check them out if Ricky Smiths Audio has them in stock in Lafayette. I would like to see them in action on the soundboard.


Ricky Smith is NOT a ALPINE dealer. 

But Faulks and Lafayette Customs is!!!!

Both have them "in stock" and playing.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

Am I the only one who doesn't loathe the original PDX's - I have the 4.150 and 1.1000 in my car now and in a few incarnations I've never had noise issues.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

they look really clean


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

rcurley55 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't loathe the original PDX's - I have the 4.150 and 1.1000 in my car now and in a few incarnations I've never had noise issues.


Nope, you're not. I haven't had any issues with mine. If there are noise problems, then I can't hear very well.


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

I have a PDX-5, and a 4.100, no noise for me.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Booger said:


> Ricky Smith is NOT a ALPINE dealer.


Hmm, he is still advertising Alpine on his website...



Booger said:


> But Faulks and Lafayette Customs is!!!!
> 
> Both have them "in stock" and playing.


Lafayette Custom Automotive was OUT today when I stopped by after my dentist appointment.


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine will be here on Tuesday of next week. I'll give listening impressions.


----------

